# Chances of landing up in a Job



## vivaciouswacky

What are the chances of landing up in a Software/IT related job in Japan for a foreigner ? I am just keeping my options open. Please suggest !!


----------



## larabell

If you speak Japanese and aren't a complete duff, the chances are pretty good. If you don't speak Japanese, it's harder but not impossible. A few years back I bumped into a guy who was looking specifically for English-speaking staff to install and set-up new servers. It turns out the job involved regular contact with the "home office" (UK or the States -- I don't recall) and none whatsoever with anyone in Japan. Those jobs are rare, but... if you have a skill that in demand here, a lot of tech companies will overlook poor Japanese skill because many techies here can speak a limited amount of English.

Be aware, however, that without Japanese fluency you're in for quite a bit more work finding a job than if you could simply pop into one of the occasional tech-related job fairs.

Is your passport issued by India or the UK? If you're lucky enough to have a UK passport, you can apply for a working visa that allows you to live here for a year with no company sponsor and look for a part-time or full-time job. Otherwise, you're stuck with finding a job first before you qualify for the visa. That makes things tougher... but not entirely impossible.

Any chance you can find a local company that needs to send someone to Japan? Even if it's just for a short time, at least you'd be here to check out the employment scene.


----------



## vivaciouswacky

Thanks a lot for you reply Lara! Honestly, I was just interested in knowing job prospects in Japan. Considering the fact that I am employed in Dubai, it doesn't make much sense to migrate to another country like Japan . Japan was a very progressive country and I know of many people who were employed there ages ago! My dad was living in Tokyo about 15 years back and always told me that people are very hard working there. I hold an Indian passport ! Anyway thanks and much appreciated !


----------

